# ????'s for the Fly Guys and Gals



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My son and his wife are avid fly fisherpersons. We have gone to the Green the last few years with them and floated the river with them on their drift boat. The wife has announced that she "thinks" this could be her new passion in life. So here's the ?????'s. What fly rod for a beginner, female, fishing from a drift boat and she is 5 ft. tall ? Just in case this turns out to not be her new passion I don't want to spend a grundle of money. And where to get the best deal, say from Salt Lake to Ogden ?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabela's has some nice combos that are a great value.
If she will be fishing big water most of the time go with a 5 or 6 weight 9' rod.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I would go with a 5 weight for starters. I've fished everything from small streams to alaska rivers - catching 2 to 30+ inch fish all on a five weight. Cabelas does have some rods/combos that get good reviews. Temple Fork Outfitters makes a pretty good rod with a decent warranty. There's a lot of great rods out there that won't break the bank.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

For a date night, go to a shop and ask to let her cast a few and find out what she likes. Every person is different, and every rod is different. For example, a 9 ft 5 weight medium action casts VERY different than a 9 foot 5 weight fast action. My own recommendation would be a 8 1/2 or 9 foot, 5/6 weight, in a medium/fast action. The medium action is a bit more forgiving, but you'll want something with a bit faster action for fishing from a drift boat in the wind that can occur on the Green. But that is just me. This kind of question is about like a young bachelor asking several older, married guys what kind of woman to marry. Aside from hot, sexy and rich being a given , there are plenty of other options to consider, and each person will have a different point of view. I just think its awesome she wants to fly fish. That is GREAT!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. She's a great lady. Looking at retiring in the next year. She fell in love with drifting the Green. I know I'm in real big trouble when she asks for a Clackercraft.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

If you dont mind buying online check these guys out

http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com

They got a Echo Solo and Greys reel for 133 and tons of TFO rods


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

And I thought guns were expensive !!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> And I thought guns were expensive !!!!!!!! :shock:


It's a good time to shake the cobwebs out of that wallet Al.....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Al, if you guys plan on fishing the green often, get a 7wt or 8wt to fight those winds. A 5wt may as well be a 3wt when the wind howls there, which is pretty much every day. KSL has some good deals, get something used if you don't want to spend a bundle.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks. Our son recommends a 6 wt. I have seen some deals on rods but this is a Christmas gift and needs to be new in a nice box and all. Son also recommends a Redington to get her started. They come in a set with rod/reel/and line for about $120.00. What do you guys think of a Redington for a starter pole? o-||


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The new Redington Rods are very nice.
That starter set is well worth the money.
I agree that a 6 wt. is the best for a novice.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

When she asks for a "Clackacrap", tell her she can go to... Hyde. :twisted: :evil:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow Fly. Bad day ?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

RnF said:


> Al, if you guys plan on fishing the green often, get a 7wt or 8wt to fight those winds.
> I floated from a drift boat for the first time this year and had a great time as soon as I put the 5 wt. down and used my buddies 7. The difference in castability on the Green from the 5 to the 7 was night and day. It's always fun to catch fish on a lighter rod but it can be a hindrance on the Green if you ask me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use a 9' 6 wt. with a WF line that is rated at 6.5. It casts fine on the Green, even in the wind.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I use a 9' 6 wt. with a WF line that is rated at 6.5. It casts fine on the Green, even in the wind.


And the winner is G-paD. That is what the son recommended. Not quite sure what the line is. I'm not opening the box. Again. Thank you all for the response. 8)


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

As a woman, I am going to say, don't skimp. Women do need different rods. Being that small I am betting she has smaller hands. I guide and we use Redington. Had a client about 5'. She did okay with it till I handed her a 8'6" 5 wt. Trident "TL". Being a total newbie sho noticed a difference right away. Said and I quote, The Redington felt like a club. 
Check this out:

http://prostores4.carrierzone.com/servl ... Co./Detail

Really, Women have different needs. Please don't skimp too much.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Never done it before but cant ya take a piece of sand paper and sand the handle down a little then reseal it with water proofer ?


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

sinergy said:


> Never done it before but cant ya take a piece of sand paper and sand the handle down a little then reseal it with water proofer ?


Possibly, but getting it nice and round is another story, plus balancing. I have several rods and my Husband has several, but no two are alike.


----------

